# Fraps Videos konvertieren/kleiner machen für YouTube



## [-SONIC-] (4. Oktober 2012)

*Fraps Videos konvertieren/kleiner machen für YouTube*

Hallo Leute,

habe heute aus Langeweile mal einen Game gezockt auf Full HD auflösung und mit Fraps aufgenommen. Das Video ist ca 16 Minuten lang und hat jetzt gute 40GB.
Nun ich weiß das das ganze unkomprimiert ist, desshalb habe ich das jetzt mit verschiedene Programme wie Movie Maker, AnyVideoConverter, Super usw. ausprobiert.
Der einzige wo man im Spiel nicht so viel qualiverlust hatte war MS Movie Maker. Ich habe jetzt eine Datei von 800MB.

Nun frage ich mich, wie das alle YouTuber machen die z.B Lets Plays machen. Ich sehe die haben sogar Full HD Qualy drinen und laden 3-4 Videos am Tag hoch.
Haben die ne andere Upload Leitung (Ich hab zwar 32MBit Down doch leider nur 1MBIt up) oder mach ich das komplett falsch?

LG Sonic


----------



## target2804 (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann jetzt nur von mir sprechen: ich nutze für Youtube das mpeg-4. 5 Minuten Film auf 1920x1080 haben ca 100-150mb. 
Zum rendern nutze ich magix Video pro X3.
Film exportieren--> mpeg-4 und aus die Maus.

Den Krams lade ich mit 2k dsl hoch, ca 22kb/s Upload


----------



## maestrocool (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps Videos konvertieren/kleiner machen für YouTube*

komprimieren ist das Zauberwort, und das machen wir Lets Player in der Regel mit einem x264 Encoder (macht h264/mp4 Dateien und bietet damit die beste Bildqualität mit gleichzeitig kleinster Dateigröße): [ Video-Tutorial ] MeGUI -- x264 - bester Encoder, beste Videoqualität auf Youtube  - Tutorials - Let's Play Forum

ich mache es aber lieber mit Handbrake: [ Text-Tutorial ] Handbrake - Sehr gute Video-Qualität auf geringe Dateigröße reduzieren [Freeware] auch mit Video TuT - Tutorials - Let's Play Forum

Ich habe nur ne poplige 6000er DSL Leitung mit 600kbit upload, brauche normal ca 2 Stunden für eine 800mbyte große Videodatei

Rendern ist ne Kunst und da muss man sich leider ziemlich rein arbeiten, aber im Lets Play Forum findest du alles was du wissen willst !

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## [-SONIC-] (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps Videos konvertieren/kleiner machen für YouTube*

Hallo und danke für die Antworten.

Wenn ich einen Full HD Lets Play erstellt habe mit Fraps und möchte dies jetzt mit dem H.264/AVC Codec konvertieren auf wieviel sollte ich die Bitrate/kbps einstellen, damit ich danach nicht so krasse quali einbusen haben im spiel?


----------



## target2804 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps Videos konvertieren/kleiner machen für YouTube*

das mpeg-4 format sieht bei mir ca. so aus:
Video: 1920x1080 ; 25.00 Frames/s; H.264 2000 kbit/s
Audio: 44100 Hz; Stereo;  AAC


----------



## [-SONIC-] (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps Videos konvertieren/kleiner machen für YouTube*

Danke für die Tipps. Hab jetzt mal was gemacht und schaut gut aus.

Mal ne andere Frage. Wie muss ich Fraps einstellen damit wenn ich z.B aufnehme das das spiel was ich dann zocke nicht so freezen tut? Es ist nicht gewaltig aber bei manchen Games nervt das.
Oder kann ich z.B die Kerne aufteilen vom CPU? Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## target2804 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Fraps Videos konvertieren/kleiner machen für YouTube*

bei bf3 oder so hab ich sowas noch nicht gemacht. aber ich nutze, wenn vorhanden, immer die ingame demo funktion. dann kann ich die aufgenommene demo dann mit fraps aufnehmen^^


----------

